# Dracula's Fang



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Does anyone know what is as sharp as one of Dracula's fangs?


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Two of Dracula's fang's?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

His other fang!


----------

